# HOWTO - Configuring your PlayStation 2 for online gaming



## enoonmai (Mar 5, 2005)

Here it is, allwyndlima. I tried to be as comprehensive as possible and spent quite some time figuring all of this out.

On August 27, 2002, Sony finally gave in to the demands of their massively huge fan base and released the PlayStation 2 network adapter. The network adapter for the PS2, currently, in its avatar as model number SCPH-10281, is unique in the fact that it is the only online gaming console add-on that supports both analog and broadband connectivity. The PS2 has an installed base of over 30 million users in just the US alone, and the move to include modem connectivity was justified because an estimated 40% of their user base was playing via dial-up. The online arena for the PS2, Central Station Access, receives over 10,000 new registered users each day worldwide. But the XBox is catching up, an estimated 9% of online gamers use the PS2 while an estimated 6% use the XBox Live service.

However, the PS2 has an edge over the XBox in one aspect. The sheer number of titles with online multiplayer available for it. Its currently estimated to outweigh the XBox titles at around 100 to 1. Just so you know, Madden NFL 2005, one of the hottest multiplayer titles for the PS2, sold 1.3 million copies in the first week of release in the US.

I own a slimline PSTwo, the newest avatar of the popular console, that has a built in Ethernet adapter for broadband access. Sony decided to scrap the analog connectivity when it comes to the newer PS2s. So, I set off calling up all the shops around Bangalore I know to find out about the network adapter. The first three shops I called plainly scoffed at me and asked me why I wanted to play online. After shaking my head at such madness, the third shop I called said that it would cost between 2000 and 2500 rupees, depending on which model I chose. Apparently, there are a couple of models, some with even just Ethernet ports alone for broadband connectivity only, for the blessed folks. 

*img214.exs.cx/img214/9872/networkps221kl.th.jpg

Having gotten a feel for the price range, I headed over to a friend's place a couple of streets away. He has an older SCPH-55000 along with a network adapter to take a look as to how he has set it up. The network adapter plugs in to the expansion bay at the back of the console. Once its set up, it looks like this:

*img214.exs.cx/img214/363/ps2010ng.th.jpg

*Setting up and configuring the Network Adapter:*

To setup the network adapter, you have to first open the expansion bay cover at the back of the PS2. Once you remove the plastic connector that's securing the access to the expansion bay, keep the Network Adapter positioned over it and fasten the screws with a large-flathead screwdriver or a 25-paise coin. Make sure you don't overtighten it, better you use the coin.

That's it, you've set up the PS2 for online gaming. Now all you have to do is to run a phone line into the Analog jack or an straight-through (make extremely sure the cable is not crossover) Cat5 cable to the Network jack. Once this is setup, start the PS2 and insert the Network Adapter startup disc that came along with the adapter.

Once you start the console, you will prompted to register your network adapter with Sony Online. You will need at least 137KB of free space on your memory card to store the ISP settings. Also, the network adapter is also a full fledged modem, so if you're using a dial-up line, all you need is the telephone cable.

If you have plugged the Network Adapter in properly, you will be prompted with a "Found Network Adapter" message and prompted to enter your age to continue. (Dont enter anything lesser than 14 ) 

Accept the privacy policy shown on screen by pressing X and you will be presented with an on screen keyboard to enter your first name, last name, birth date, and e-mail address. (You can plug in a USB keyboard into the USB port if you dont want to do it with the DualShock controller) Once you are done with this step, press X to save this information on the memory card and  continue with the Network Configuration step.

At this step, you will be prompted to choose either a Dial-up line or a High-Speed line. If you are choosing Dial-up, you will be prompted to enter a name for the new connection. Enter a name and confirm it with the X button. A message will come up asking you if you have subscribed to a dial-up connection with an ISP, select Yes and press X to be taken to the next screen. Here, you will have to choose *Dial-Up Connection (Modem)* and press X to confirm. Read the notices that come up here or just press X to continue.

The next step will prompt you to select your ISP from a list. Needless to say, none of our ISPs are there on that list.  Select "Other" and press X. Enter the number you use to dial-up to your ISP and if you have a secondary number, that too and press X and then enter your ISP username, password and then confirm it with the X button. The PS2 will dial to your ISP and check your connection settings and then send your registration info to Sony Online and then save the information to your memory card.

If you're going to use a high-speed connection, enter the connection name at the beginning, and then when you're prompted with the "Do you subscribe to an Internet connection?" message choose Yes and press X. At this screen, select *High-Speed Connection (Cable/DSL)* and press X to go to the next screen. 

At this point, you will be prompted to choose either Automatic or Manual settings. If, by any freak chance, you are planning to dedicate a Cable/DSL line to the PS2, then select "Automatic" and then enter your ISP username and password or if you dont have them, the DHCP hostname and then press X. The PS2 will test the connection, send the registration info to Sony Online and save the settings on the memory card.

But in all probability, you will just be sharing a high-speed line between the PC and the PS2. In this case, select "Manual" and then press X. You will be prompted to enter an IP address, the subnet mask, the router address (if any), the primary and secondary DNS server addresses. Configuring this step for the PS2 is exactly the same as sharing an Internet connection with another computer, and TheRaven has an excellent Tutorial on this here:

Tutorial for sharing an Internet connection over the LAN

Follow the extensive tutorial there, and you will be able to share and setup the Internet connection to be used with the PS2. Once this is done, the PS2 will test the connection, send your registration data to the servers and prompt you to save the information on the memory card.

That's it. You've just completed setting up the PS2 network adapter. Next up, the process of creating a Central Station Access account.

*Creating a Central Station account and creating a CSA handle:*

Refer the back of the manual or the CD cover for the Network Access Code. It looks something like this:  1234567-8912345. You will need this number to be actually able to play online with the PS2. Remember that this code is unique and once you use it, its tied in to your PS2 (which can be seen from your Information page at playstation.com) and cannot be resued. Log on to PS2registration.com and you will be prompted to enter the Network Access Code. Once you enter it along with the registered serial and model numbers of your PS2/Network Adapter, you will be asked to choose a Central Station Access handle. A CSA handle is like the nickname for your online presence, and you will shown by your CSA in all player lists online. Once you pick a valid CSA and its approved, you're all set to play online with the PS2.

*NOTE for Slimline PSTwo owners:*

Since you already have a built in broadband Ethernet adapter in your PS2, all you have to do is head over to www.ps2registration.com along with your Model and Serial Numbers and the Network Access Code at the back of the Registration manual. Once you register it, you will be prompted to create a Central Station handler. However, the major change here is that once you create a CSA handle, you will have to wait anywhere between four to six weeks for your Starter Pack (which contains the Network Access Disc, without which you cannot setup the Network connection and play online) and a mailed confirmation of your CSA handle and a unique PIN number before you can play online. Once you set it up, insert the Network Access disc and follow the instructions onscreen, which are the same as setting up the High Speed line for an older PS2 with the network adapter. Once it is complete, you will be prompted to enter your CSA handle and the PIN which was sent to you to complete your registration and play online.

For more detailed information on setting up your PSTwo with a broadband connection, click here.. 

For more information on using the Network Access Disc, click here. (Valid for both PS2 and PSTwo owners)

For a full list of online games that the PS2 supports, click here.

*Configuring two PS2s for a LAN party with 8 players:*

Recipe:
Ingredients required:
a) Two Sony PlayStation 2s
b) Two Multi-Taps for them
c) Controllers, lots of controllers. 
d) An iLink 4-6 pin cable (if your PS2 is really old and supports iLink)
e) A crossover Ethernet cable (if your PS2 doesn't have iLink)

If you are going to use iLink, and yours and your friend's PS2 support them, all you have to do is plug each end of the cable (iLink cables for the PS2 are readily available in the market here) and then fire up the game. Although, the game has to support iLink or you're out of luck.

The better way to do it, and this way, you can truly go multiplayer, is to get yourself a crossover Ethernet cable. (one can be got anywhere in the local computer stores area for 20 bucks) With this option, insert the Network Access Disc again and create a new connection and call it "LAN." On one of the consoles, configure it as:
 ISP = Other
User Name and Password Required (PPPoE)? = No
DHCP = No
IP address = 192.168.0.1
Netmask = 255.255.255.0
Gateway = 1.1.1.1
DNS Addresses Automatically Obtained? = No
Primary DNS = 1.1.1.1
Secondary DNS = 1.1.1.1

and on the other, configure it as:
ISP = Other
User Name and Password Required (PPPoE)? = No
DHCP = No
IP address = 192.168.0.2
Netmask = 255.255.255.0
Gateway = 1.1.1.1
DNS Addresses Automatically Obtained? = No
Primary DNS = 1.1.1.1
Secondary DNS = 1.1.1.1

Save the settings, and then open up the multiplayer game and then either create a game (depending on the game) or choose the Multiplayer option, and then connect one console to the game, and then the other a few seconds later, ie, create a room and then let the other person join in.

If you're going to use a broadband router in between, change the gateway, primary DNS and secondary DNS in the previous settings to the static IP address of the router. Connect the two Multitaps to the PS2 and then the controllers and then you can have yourself a nice LAN party for upto 8 players. If you need to connect more PS2s together, you will have to drop the crossover cable and then use a straight-through Ethernet cable to connect the PS2s directly to the ports on the router (if its also a switch) or else you need to get a hub and then plug them into that.

That's all there is to using your PS2 to wreak multiplayer havoc. Get your game on!


----------



## theraven (Mar 5, 2005)

no ps2 here 
but commendations are deserved ...
nnniiiiicccceeee


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

All i can say is HOLYYYYY SHI-TTT-OOOO    

in cody's words "Ask Prof to walk a meter and he'll walk a mile"

cant thank u enough proffy......u really are a man of ur word and really appreciate u for ur work man.....i'll perhaps return that favour of urs with a pizza may be....whats say proffy bring cody and others along and we'll work some stuff out.....SIGH u guys are too far away but still i owe ya one  

@raven....dude where are ya man....khud ka forum kya aa gaya digit ko bhul gaya.....seeing ur post after long time anyways good to see ya back again


----------



## theraven (Mar 5, 2005)

lol im here man .. posting is on the low down 
these guys are way too good and they cover everything up by the time i get there


----------

